# Anrufliste der Fritzbox



## hhunderter (23. Januar 2009)

Hi ich versuche im moment die Anrufliste der Fritzbox mit PHP zu öffnen,
aber wie kann ich die URL öffnen mit PHP öffnen, 
denn ich habe auf der box ein PW drauf ?

ich habe schon was in delphigefunden aber noch nix für PHP:
http://www.delphipraxis.net/topic109284.html


----------



## Sven Mintel (24. Januar 2009)

Mit [phpf]fsockopen[/phpf] sollte dies eigentlich gehen.


----------



## hhunderter (24. Januar 2009)

also es könnte ne möglichket sein, ja aber 
ich habe es einmal ausprobiert und es kan diese fehlermeldung:

```
Unable to find the socket transport "http" - did you forget to enable it when you configured PHP? (24)
```
PHP

```
$fp = fsockopen ("http://IP/", 80, $errno, $errstr, 30);
if (!$fp) {
    echo "$errstr ($errno)<br />\n";
} else {
    $out = "GET / HTTP/1.1\r\n";
    $out .= "Host: http://IP/\r\n";
    $out .= "Connection: Close\r\n\r\n";
    fwrite($fp, $out);
    while (!feof($fp)) {
        echo fgets($fp, 128);
    }
    fclose($fp);
}
```

und noch eine Frage die mich dan net zum Schlafen läst ist was ist mit den PW , wie kann ich es übergaben das ich eine verbindung kriege


----------



## Sven Mintel (24. Januar 2009)

Gebe als 1. Parameter bei fsockopen nur die IP an


----------



## hhunderter (24. Januar 2009)

So eine Verbindung klapt jetzt nur wie kriege ich jetzt zugriff auf dieser datei :

```
http://IP/cgi-bin/webcm?getpage=../html/de/FRITZ!Box_Anrufliste.csv
```


----------



## Sven Mintel (24. Januar 2009)

Da kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen mangels Fritz-Box 

Gehe doch einfach mal die Schritte aus dem Delphi-Beispiel nach und versuche, sie mit PHP-Äquivalenten umzusetzen.


----------



## hhunderter (24. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich nur wüste wie man des in php umschreiben könnte , naja vlt hatt ja noch ein anderer ne Idee.


----------



## solar22 (27. Januar 2009)

hhunderter hat gesagt.:


> So eine Verbindung klapt jetzt nur wie kriege ich jetzt zugriff auf dieser datei :
> 
> ```
> http://IP/cgi-bin/webcm?getpage=../html/de/FRITZ!Box_Anrufliste.csv
> ```



Er geht aus dem Verzeichnis cgi-bin raus und in /html/...
Also im Prinzip so: http://IP/html/de/FRITZ!Box_Anrufliste.csv


----------



## hhunderter (27. Januar 2009)

der Tip hat auch nichts gebracht ichh kann zwar die Datei öfnen aber zeigt mir nicht die Daten an die ich haben wollte..

naja aber danke schön für eure Hilfen^^


----------



## solar22 (27. Januar 2009)

Dann ist es vielleicht die falsche Datei ?


----------



## hhunderter (27. Januar 2009)

Das ist schon die richtige Datei , wenn ich mich nämlich normal auffer Seite Anmelde und mein Link zur Datei nehme , dann kann ich die Datei öffnen und da sind dan alle Daten drin die ich haben will.


----------

